# What Are Some Mounting Options For Tube Bands On Natural Forks



## richard.wiegers (Dec 21, 2011)

Any help would be great


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you can drill a hole in the fork, or tie them ATT or wrap some gypsy tabs on. (search button)


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Holes... I think this is called "Matchstick" style.










My favorite is just tube protectors OTT:










but most folks (I think) are into the gypsy tabs. (stole this photo from a post by Dayhiker), which you should looks at here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6553-new-favorite-target-shooter/


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Edit: Sorry, I didn't read the topic properly, you asked for natural fork methods. 
5000 word essay to follow. I wish my uni work was this easy.





  








#winning Peerless




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 28, 2012


__
1



This just shows the way I&#39;ve setup these tubes.









  








New Tube Slot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 22, 2012




Cut a slot for my 1842 tubes in my forkeye #3.









  








New Tube Slot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 22, 2012




Cut a slot for my 1842 tubes in my forkeye #3.









  








Modified and &quot;finished&quot; the first Forkeye - the OTF Hrawkeye




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Aug 16, 2012


__
1



Pinkie hole, messed around with routing and sanding and 6 coats of poly later, it should be...









  








The Mini Dragon 3rd slingshot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
May 20, 2012


__
1



18mm ply, finished in carnauba and beeswax






Some of my slingshots with various attachment methods.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sheer pin!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tom Brady tears work well. Unicorn tears will do in a pinch.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Sheer pin!


Hrawk, haven't seen sheer pins before, they look great. Can the pins be removed to allow the loop to be put in place (if so how) or do you have to tie the tube in place? Thanks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The pins are a very snug fit but can be pushed out and back in with your thumb.


----------



## richard.wiegers (Dec 21, 2011)

Roger that thanks for the advise.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

AJW said:


> Sheer pin!


Hrawk, haven't seen sheer pins before, they look great. Can the pins be removed to allow the loop to be put in place (if so how) or do you have to tie the tube in place? Thanks.
[/quote]Looks good ,never seen that before .


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

drill through the fork or just tie them to shoot ove the top.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Great idea!


----------

